# Daisy 1/4" Ammo



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I picked up some Daisy 1/4" ammo from Dick's Sporting goods today. I didn't have really high expectations as it was $4.50 for 250 shots, but it turned out ok. I don't know what difference flat spots make but this ammo has one on each side so if you're a purist about such things you should avoid this ammo.
Link to ammo on Daisy website

Capsule Review, Car and Driver style:
Highs-- Cheap, really shiny, doesn't roll as far since it's flat on the ends.
Lows-- Flat on the ends, have to walk around the eliptical machines and Underarmor to get it.
The Verdict-- Works for me


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

when i first got back into slingshots I used that stuff. It was not bad at all.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I sometimes wonder if there is anyone at Daisy who actually shoots slingshots. The 1/4 ammo is useless with any Daisy slingshot.. It does, however, work just fine with suitable bands. I have some Theraband Gold that Dan (ZDP-189) sent me as scrap. Each piece of "scrap" contains a lot of usable rubber and I use it for my BB shooters. Pulls about 5 pounds and sends a .25 Daisy ball through an aluminum can with authority.


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

Henry in Panama said:


> I sometimes wonder if there is anyone at Daisy who actually shoots slingshots. The 1/4 ammo is useless with any Daisy slingshot.


Maybe the truck-driver!?


----------



## slingshot awesome (Dec 7, 2010)

i dont like it cuase its so tiny now there marbles or 3/8 ammo is about wat i like to shoot maybe a mechanics ball bearing but there marbles are great


----------

